# The Final Scare (2015)



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

The title tells it all. HINSON HOUSE OF HORROR is now history, but it was fun in the making. We shall continue to enjoy Halloween and continue with the yard and house decorating, but we knew we eventually had to put the haunted house to rest. I did not build any special props or have any groundbreaking effects. All I have to show you are a bunch of patrons willing to wait and hour and a half to walk through the haunt for the chance to meet Tom The Terrible and our Killer Klowns. Thank you all for your inspiration. This is one helluva website. Enjoy the video and thanks for watching.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome!
Looks like a blast!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

"Do you know the owner. Tell him he can't close it down!" What a testament, You sure know how to get the blood pumping and the screams flowing,,


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Aww doc. I was wondering if you were going to even have the haunt again this year but you didn't disappoint. I've watched your haunt videos for the past few years and they are always among the best for "in your face" scares. Capturing the reactions of the guests is priceless and your layout is such that the patrons are just bombarded! We were actually inspired in part by your clowns to do our own scary clown/carnevil theme this year and yes...people are terrified of clowns! Needless to say there will be a huge Halloween void on your street next year but you gave a lot of people something they'll never forget and something they'll tell their kids and grandkids about. I'm sure you've also inspired another batch of creative minds to start their own haunts someday! Sad to see it end but you made the decision we all face at some point. Well done to you and your crew!! Just awesome!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was hilarious:jol: Loved the two clowns doing their victory dances. Also loved the folks who went through with their eyes covered (clearly did not listen to the theme song)

Really well done and it appears your visitors loved being scared to death. Creepiest parts were the big dude with the doll and the spider projections on the house.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't miss the 3 months of prop build in the heat of the summer. I don't miss stressing about my props working on the big night. I don't miss the worries of all my son's friends showing up to perform as scareactors. And I certainly don't miss the constant checking of the Weather Channel...But... what I do miss is the commraderie of building the haunt with my friends and brother. You may not remember every prop you ever created, but you will remember everyone that ever showed up to assist you in your build. Damn I envy all of you. Have a safe and fun haunt and thank you all for sharing your ideas with others so that kids all across this country will have a memorable Trick or Treat experience.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great post! I agree that the in spite of all the little things (or big things) we stress over, the fun of the set up is something we really enjoy. I'll miss your haunt video this year. We're going into set up mode starting this weekend so we'll be very busy. Lots of fun!!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks JW. Enjoy it and have someone take pictures of you and your crew building and hamming it up! The planning you and LewLew have put into this, I know it'll be awesome and the kids will have a blast. I'll be back at it next year.


----------

